# Did anyone catch Salmonella from their backyard flocks? Share your experience



## Astroboy (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello all, Nice to meet you here.

I am interested in starting my own backyard flock, but I am worried about Salmonella.

What are your experiences with Human Salmonellosis? How likely is it to catch salmonella from your flock?

Did you have any symptoms of diarrhea/ vomitting/ cramps? Did you report it to authority? What did you do with your flock?

Thank you for taking your time to answer my question. Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, it was never a problem for me. Using your head when dealing with anything outside means chances are you will never contract anything from any of them.

That said, I did stay on top of my tetanus innoculations because I'm sadly prone to getting hurt doing stuff for the chickens.

BTW, welcome to the forum. This is a group that can lead you through most anything involving most any kind of chicken or game bird.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Astroboy! Welcome! What Robin says! Just remember hand washing goes a long way in prevention. I never let my hand stay dirty in the coop for long esp if I have an open scratch or cut. I keep dish soap at the coop. I also never let my lips touch a chicken. I don't wash eggs unless they have poo on them. I've never had a problem.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Practice personal hygiene after handling chickens and eggs. Same is true with any animal and you'll be fine. Bottom line; use common sense.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Never had it. I have toilet bowl wipes back by the coop, LOL.. It kills everything. I wash my hands when I come in. I do kiss my chickens.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Wash your hands after doing anything with the chickens and do not kiss them.Also,you can get it from eating under cooked chicken.I've had chickens for 16 yrs and have never gotten sick from them.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I think most chickens owners have higher chances of catching "chicken math" than Salmonella.


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 9, 2017)

Thank you guys, what a friendly and knowledgeable community.

Do you guys bother vaccinating the chickens against salmonella? does it work? is it worth the cost?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't vaccinate for anything. I wasn't aware that there was a salmonella vaccination. Some of the others will know the answer to the question.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never vaccinated for anything either. I'm like Patty, I have no clue if there is even such an inoculation. 

You don't have to go crazy with bio security. When I went out to take care of the birds I was out there for hours, I can guarantee you I did not run into the house every few minutes to wash my hands because I touched a bird. Of course I didn't stick my fingers in mouth at that time. I seem to grow out of that after I got done teething.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If chicks get salmonella, they die. So it depends on adults and whether they have it or bring it. I think they get reasonalbly irrisistant as they get older but can be carriers.
So if you have pristine ground and hatch all your chicks, the chances are very very small. 
If I go to someone's house with chickens, I go with clean clothes and shoes and don't touch their chickens. When I get home, everything is taken off and Lysol the car.

My biggest concern is Marek's. It's a killer you can't prevent unless you hatch all your own. Vaccinated chickens will not show any symptoms at all when purchased. Hatchery chicks by mail appears to be safe too. I vaccinate for those who are not vaccinate and quarantine them for 3 weeks minimum and longer. 

Coccidiosis is a given so I keep Corid or sulfadimethoxine on hand . Chances are your chicks will look sick and need the med quick. Getting cocci does happen in adults as well (according to animal disease lab).


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have never had my birds vaccinated for anything in 35 years of chicken keeping.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If you hatch your babies at home or possibly day olds from a hatchery, they mostly don't bring nasties on the property. I've had problems with mosquitos and ended up having to inoculate for pox, and spray the shrubbery in the area.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

I did vaccinate my chicks for Merek’s. I ordered my chicks from a hatchery and the vaccination was one dollar extra per chick. I always handle my chickens every day. I love them a lot so I kiss them and hug them all the time. I wash my hands afterwards, however. Every time I go to the coop, I always wash those clothes. When I go to other flocks or places with chickens, I wash the clothes I wore and my hands.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you put your mouth on the bird all the hand washing or clothes washing means nothing. Hand washing is to keep from contracting anything when your hands get near your face. Kissing them eliminates the hand in the step for contracting a GI upset. Ask your Dad, he would know.

Never mind, if he finds out you're liable to get a talking to.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> If you put your mouth on the bird all the hand washing or clothes washing means nothing. Hand washing is to keep from contracting anything when your hands get near your face. Kissing them eliminates the hand in the step for contracting a GI upset. Ask your Dad, he would know.
> 
> Never mind, if he finds out you're liable to get a talking to.


Haha, he already knows. He's fine with it. I haven't contracted anything and I've been doing it ever since they were small.  If it poses a serious threat to my health, I will stop. However, nothing is happening and the birds don't mind.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Remember to let us know when you spend all night puking. Salmonella is not a joke. It can land your young fanny in a hospital.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Remember to let us know when you spend all night puking. Salmonella is not a joke. It can land your young fanny in a hospital.


Oh yeah...I've done that before. Not fun. I'll be more careful


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I get sick from eating bad food in restaurants. I've got no issues with my chickens .


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Astroboy said:


> Hello all, Nice to meet you here.
> 
> I am interested in starting my own backyard flock, but I am worried about Salmonella.
> 
> ...


Nope, haven't had any issues and my sister hasn't either. Washing hands after you handle the eggs and the chickens, food and water set up is key.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sharing a glass of wine is definitely out! LOL


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Just pour her a glass,too.....


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> View attachment 28529
> Sharing a glass of wine is definitely out! LOL


That is awesome


----------

